# Need help with a new gyuto under $200usd



## Seire (May 20, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

Looking to add a good quality chef's knife to my arsenal, and thought I could get some good advice. I'm currently on a waiting list for the Masamoto KS 240 wa-gyuto, but that could come through a year from now. 

In the mean time, I'm looking for something to hold me over and help me learn to sharpen, etc. without breaking the bank (absolute maximum $200usd). Also, if I can get something with Damascus steel that would be a HUGE plus! 

Please see my answers for the "which knife" questionnaire: 

Thanks so much in advance!!

*LOCATION*
USA

*KNIFE TYPE*
What type of knife are you interested in: Gyuto

Are you right or left handed? Right handed

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle? Japanese handle

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)? 240mm

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no) no

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife? $200



*KNIFE USE*
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment? Home

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for? Vegetables, poultry, meat, etc. (general cooking)

What knife, if any, are you replacing? Cuisinart knife set 

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.) Finger point, pinch

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? Yes - synthetic
Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.) Not currently, but looking to learn

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.) Yes

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.) Yes


----------



## HRC_64 (May 20, 2018)

> Also, if I can get something with Damascus steel that would be a HUGE plus!
> Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.) Not currently, but looking to learn
> What knife, if any, are you replacing? Cuisinart knife set



Assuming even that the KS happens IMHO,
it works well with or alongside a line knife or 
workhorse type gyuto.

So i'd diversity into something that fits
that niche first.



> Also, if I can get something with Damascus steel that would be a HUGE plus!
> Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.) Not currently, but looking to learn



One of the things you'll learn is that a well sharpened knife typically
is full of scratches all over the cladding. Damascus is not ideal here
because its a PITA to deal with those scratches.


----------



## lemeneid (May 20, 2018)

Are you GUARANTEED a KS from your waiting list or is it via balloting or first come first serve??

If you are guaranteed a KS, then I would suggest waiting for that to arrive, if not then drop the KS, there are many knives that can be had for $200 that are great knives, or bumping up your budget to the price of the KS and you can get an amazing knife right now.


----------



## Seire (May 20, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Assuming even that the KS happens IMHO,
> it works well with or alongside a line knife or
> workhorse type gyuto.
> 
> ...



Precisely, I'm looking for a workhorse to hold me over that I can learn with. Not make or break on the Damascus, thought I'd throw it out there though to see if there's anything I fall in love with - overall, not a deal breaker.



lemeneid said:


> Are you GUARANTEED a KS from your waiting list or is it via balloting or first come first serve??
> 
> If you are guaranteed a KS, then I would suggest waiting for that to arrive, if not then drop the KS, there are many knives that can be had for $200 that are great knives, or bumping up your budget to the price of the KS and you can get an amazing knife right now.



I've pre-ordered one, so I'm assuming first come first serve. Not too worried about it though, because if I find one elsewhere beforehand I can just purchase it and drop my order. 

I'd feel more comfortable dropping under $200 right now for a workhorse Gyuto and waiting out the KS (considering that could take over 12 months for all anyone knows)


----------



## ryanjams (May 21, 2018)

I'd consider Tanaka blue 2 Damascus from metalmaster for $145, if you can stretch the budget a couple bucks pick up a mid grit--maybe shapton 1k or 2k-- and arashiyama 6k, also available affordably from metal master. Best damascus knife and one of the best knives in general you'll find for the money if you're open to carbon. Mine gets real sharp with ease, cheap enough to not worry about learning sharpening on (can always refinish it later) and will provide a nice counterpoint even once the Ks comes along. 

Or... order the nicely finished ebony handle Tanaka from knives and stones, shipping puts the knife alone just over budget but save up and buy the sharpening gear you'll need eventually to hit the free shipping threshold. You'll have your kns order within a week, metal master could take a month or more to deliver.


----------



## laxdad (May 21, 2018)

ryanjams said:


> I'd consider Tanaka blue 2 Damascus from metalmaster for $145



Or the Ginsan (stainless) version of that knife for about the same price from Knives and Stones.


----------



## Nemo (May 21, 2018)

laxdad said:


> Or the Ginsan (stainless) version of that knife for about the same price from Knives and Stones.


Tanaka Ginsan Najishi is a fairly thin knife. The Najishi grind is also available with a B2 core.

Although I haven't used the B2 damascus, I understand that it has a thicker grind. Note that the cladding on it is not stainless.


----------



## Seire (May 21, 2018)

ryanjams said:


> I'd consider Tanaka blue 2 Damascus from metalmaster for $145, if you can stretch the budget a couple bucks pick up a mid grit--maybe shapton 1k or 2k-- and arashiyama 6k, also available affordably from metal master. Best damascus knife and one of the best knives in general you'll find for the money if you're open to carbon. Mine gets real sharp with ease, cheap enough to not worry about learning sharpening on (can always refinish it later) and will provide a nice counterpoint even once the Ks comes along.
> 
> Or... order the nicely finished ebony handle Tanaka from knives and stones, shipping puts the knife alone just over budget but save up and buy the sharpening gear you'll need eventually to hit the free shipping threshold. You'll have your kns order within a week, metal master could take a month or more to deliver.



http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...uto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-ebony-handle/ This one?

With Saya comes close to $300 :bigeek:


----------



## Xenif (May 21, 2018)

Is your KS going to be carbon or stainless? How about a 210 or 270? That way your line up of knives don't over lap quite as much. 210s also tend to be cheaper (vs 240), it can be your learning/beater knife down the road without messing up your nice KS. Any extra money you save probably will afford you atleast one stone.


----------



## cegadede (May 21, 2018)

Seire said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Looking to add a good quality chef's knife to my arsenal, and thought I could get some good advice. I'm currently on a waiting list for the Masamoto KS 240 wa-gyuto, but that could come through a year from now.
> 
> ...


I think moritaka in aogami super will fit the bill nicely (you may even have room in your budget for a custom handle).


----------



## ryanjams (May 21, 2018)

Seire said:


> http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...uto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-ebony-handle/ This one?
> 
> With Saya comes close to $300 :bigeek:



It's like $187, and you didn't mention anything about a saya in op. Even with the saya it's far closer to $200 than $300... The price to the states in the lower, without gst price.


----------



## chinacats (May 21, 2018)

ryanjams said:


> I'd consider Tanaka blue 2 Damascus from metalmaster for $145, if you can stretch the budget a couple bucks pick up a mid grit--maybe shapton 1k or 2k-- and arashiyama 6k, also available affordably from metal master. Best damascus knife and one of the best knives in general you'll find for the money if you're open to carbon. Mine gets real sharp with ease, cheap enough to not worry about learning sharpening on (can always refinish it later) and will provide a nice counterpoint even once the Ks comes along.
> 
> Or... order the nicely finished ebony handle Tanaka from knives and stones, shipping puts the knife alone just over budget but save up and buy the sharpening gear you'll need eventually to hit the free shipping threshold. You'll have your kns order within a week, metal master could take a month or more to deliver.



This!



Nemo said:


> Tanaka Ginsan Najishi is a fairly thin knife. The Najishi grind is also available with a B2 core.
> 
> Although I haven't used the B2 damascus, I understand that it has a thicker grind. Note that the cladding on it is not stainless.



It's not thicker unless you buy an older one...though I wish it were. 

KS is overhyped knife with a sweet profile...imo the Tanaka is a much better cutter.


----------



## Seire (May 21, 2018)

KS is going to be Carbon (Stainless models are actually in stock I believe currently @ Korin)

Given that this Gyuto will be my workhorse knife, I figured 240mm is the right size, or am I incorrect?

My Masamoto KS Yanagi is a 240mm and I think it's the perfect size which is why I figured a 240mm Gyuto would be similar. 

Essentially my goal is to replace all of my kitchen knives, as I stated in the OP I have a cheap $20 Cuisinart set that does no good and the paint is starting to chip into my meal-prep (BAD!)

I'd honestly love a knife set, but from what I've read it's best to just keep accumulating knives that have specific purposes, hence my need for a chef's knife


----------



## Jville (May 21, 2018)

Did you know there is one at a great price in the bsts right now? You may want to move quickly.


----------



## Nemo (May 21, 2018)

chinacats said:


> It's not thicker unless you buy an older one...though I wish it were.



Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Seire (May 21, 2018)

Jville said:


> Did you know there is one at a great price in the bsts right now? You may want to move quickly.



I did actually - unless I find a near mint condition one in the BST I'd rather just wait. Also trying to get a white ferrule to somewhat match my Yanagi


----------



## Neko (May 21, 2018)

https://www.aframestokyo.com/ikkanshi-tadatuna-wa-gyuto-240mm-white-steel-balde-kn240.html

it's a little over but a superb cutter.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 21, 2018)

Seire said:


> I did actually - unless I find a near mint condition one



LOL WUT

The one in the BST still has the plastic coating on it...:rofl:


----------



## Jville (May 21, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> LOL WUT
> 
> The one in the BST still has the plasticene on it...:rofl:



I was actually just thinking something similar. It barely has any patina. And the guy said he used it a couple of times to test cut. Im not sure you will find more mint than that and at a phenomenal price. I just sold one that I used a little more for more.


----------



## Seire (May 21, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> LOL WUT
> 
> The one in the BST still has the plasticene on it...:rofl:



Again - looking for a white ferrule..


----------



## kevpenbanc (May 22, 2018)

Seire said:


> http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...uto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-ebony-handle/ This one?
> 
> With Saya comes close to $300 :bigeek:




Thats $300aud =&#12299; $228usd


----------



## Triggaaar (May 22, 2018)

Seire said:


> http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...uto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-ebony-handle/ This one?
> 
> With Saya comes close to $300 :bigeek:


So don't get the saya. There's the stainless version for less http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-ginsan-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-lite/
or 210mm for less still


----------



## panda (May 22, 2018)

lol passing on a perfect knife because of ferrule color, people crack me up. ks is the wrong knife for newbies anyway get something else.


----------



## Seire (May 23, 2018)

panda said:


> lol passing on a perfect knife because of ferrule color, people crack me up. ks is the wrong knife for newbies anyway get something else.



If you're buying something, shouldn't it be exactly to your specifications? To each their own...

I'd assume you wouldn't spend money on something if it wasn't exactly what you were looking for, unless you're a special case.


----------



## kmtyb (May 23, 2018)

Seire said:


> If you're buying something, shouldn't it be exactly to your specifications? To each their own...
> 
> I'd assume you wouldn't spend money on something if it wasn't exactly what you were looking for, unless you're a special case.



Some people had to wait years to purchase KS..... Non were available for few years till decent amount showed up beginning of this year. Now, looks like they are all gone and who knows when they will be back in stock.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 23, 2018)

Seire said:


> If you're buying something, shouldn't it be exactly to your specifications?




you'll never own
a shigefusa 
with this attitude


:rofl:


----------



## JaVa (May 23, 2018)

...Well this side tracked a bit? 

Anyway, the already mentioned Tanakas (ginsan nashiji, B2 nashiji and B2 dammy) are all terrific options. Great cutters, with superb heat treats and very lovely grinds. They're A LOT of knife for the price and out perform so many much more expensive options. 

Another on budget great performing knife could be the JNS Kaeru. I haven't yet used one as they've just been released, but the initial thoughts from other forum members are very encouraging and it's a well known fact that Maxim sells only premium stuff. I will be getting one for sure.


----------



## ashy2classy (May 23, 2018)

panda said:


> lol passing on a perfect knife because of ferrule color, people crack me up. ks is the wrong knife for newbies anyway get something else.



OT: I didn't mind...I bought that KS on Monday. LOL!

Just get a Tanaka and be happy!


----------



## Xenif (May 23, 2018)

It means no worries
For the rest of your days
It's our problem-free philosophy
Hakuna Tanaka!

Seriously though, excellent for the price as long as you are ok with continuous curve.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 23, 2018)

Xenif said:


> ...as long as you are ok with continuous curve.



i think it cannot be over-stated...profile, profile, profile


----------



## mattador (May 23, 2018)

The kaeru from JNS should compliment that KS pretty well. Similar profile with more convexity


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 23, 2018)

https://www.aframestokyo.com/masashi-kobo-wa-gyuto-semimirror-finish-210mm-sld-steel-b210.html 

Its $225 though and I dont know what shipping is


----------



## Seire (May 24, 2018)

kmtyb said:


> Some people had to wait years to purchase KS..... Non were available for few years till decent amount showed up beginning of this year. Now, looks like they are all gone and who knows when they will be back in stock.



I understand that completely, which is why I'm looking for something in the mean time. Not particularly in a rush, just something on my wish list. If it never becomes available again, oh well. Not too worried about it. 



JaVa said:


> ...Well this side tracked a bit?
> 
> Anyway, the already mentioned Tanakas (ginsan nashiji, B2 nashiji and B2 dammy) are all terrific options. Great cutters, with superb heat treats and very lovely grinds. They're A LOT of knife for the price and out perform so many much more expensive options.
> 
> Another on budget great performing knife could be the JNS Kaeru. I haven't yet used one as they've just been released, but the initial thoughts from other forum members are very encouraging and it's a well known fact that Maxim sells only premium stuff. I will be getting one for sure.



Thanks, am going to take a look!


----------



## chinacats (May 24, 2018)

kmtyb said:


> Some people had to wait years to purchase KS..... Non were available for few years till decent amount showed up beginning of this year. Now, looks like they are all gone and who knows when they will be back in stock.



Umm, maybe as soon as they can make another huge batch? This was how it always used to work and no reason to think the case will be different now.


----------



## Seire (May 28, 2018)

ryanjams said:


> I'd consider Tanaka blue 2 Damascus from metalmaster for $145, if you can stretch the budget a couple bucks pick up a mid grit--maybe shapton 1k or 2k-- and arashiyama 6k, also available affordably from metal master. Best damascus knife and one of the best knives in general you'll find for the money if you're open to carbon. Mine gets real sharp with ease, cheap enough to not worry about learning sharpening on (can always refinish it later) and will provide a nice counterpoint even once the Ks comes along.
> 
> Or... order the nicely finished ebony handle Tanaka from knives and stones, shipping puts the knife alone just over budget but save up and buy the sharpening gear you'll need eventually to hit the free shipping threshold. You'll have your kns order within a week, metal master could take a month or more to deliver.





JaVa said:


> ...Well this side tracked a bit?
> 
> Anyway, the already mentioned Tanakas (ginsan nashiji, B2 nashiji and B2 dammy) are all terrific options. Great cutters, with superb heat treats and very lovely grinds. They're A LOT of knife for the price and out perform so many much more expensive options.
> 
> Another on budget great performing knife could be the JNS Kaeru. I haven't yet used one as they've just been released, but the initial thoughts from other forum members are very encouraging and it's a well known fact that Maxim sells only premium stuff. I will be getting one for sure.



Thanks everyone for the help and advice, I'm going to put an order in for the Tanaka B2 later on today. Super excited! 

What got me thinking before I pull the trigger though (unfortunately) is stainless vs carbon. I want my SO to be able to use the knife as well, but she's worried about maintenance on it if I'm not home. 

I understand the pros/cons of both, but wanted to revisit the potential of going Stainless Steal instead. Thoughts?


----------



## HRC_64 (May 28, 2018)

Some people just don't really take to keeping a rag around the cutting board.
This is the first thing I would check.


----------



## chinacats (May 28, 2018)

Seire said:


> Thanks everyone for the help and advice, I'm going to put an order in for the Tanaka B2 later on today. Super excited!
> 
> What got me thinking before I pull the trigger though (unfortunately) is stainless vs carbon. I want my SO to be able to use the knife as well, but she's worried about maintenance on it if I'm not home.
> 
> I understand the pros/cons of both, but wanted to revisit the potential of going Stainless Steal instead. Thoughts?



Understand that...very similar knife is Tanaka ginsanko....



HRC_64 said:


> Some people just don't really take to keeping a rag around the cutting board.
> This is the first thing I would check.



I know I don't do this (I wipe between ingredients but would do same with stainless) and I almost exclusively use carbon (and live on a boat)...just wash and dry when finished...if I worked in a pro kitchen it may be necessary.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 28, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I know I don't do this (I wipe between ingredients...)



don't follow this all...if you don't keep a side towel around, how do you wipe knife ?


----------



## chinacats (May 28, 2018)

I always cook with a towel...point being I don't dedicate one to keeping my knife wiped every few minutes: as in Jon's videos about keeping a wet towel on the board which is what it sounded like you were referencing? Otherwise what was your point about a rag? Doesn't everyone use one when they cook?


----------



## Seire (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for all the assistance everyone! Just purchased the Tanaka B2 Damascus from K&S - super excited for her to arrive! 

Side note: I don't currently have stones, but I'm guessing I now need to get some since I have a Masamoto KS Yanagi and now the Tanaka.

Suggestions on which stones I should buy, and do I need a honing rod as well? I've heard mixed opinions on rods


----------



## chinacats (May 28, 2018)

Absolutely don't need a rod. You could probably start with a 5 or 6k to finish the gyuto p but may want a finer stone for the yani. Later on you'll want to add a mid-grit (800-2k) and even later add a coarse stone. There are a fewnice stone sets as well...I'm partial to Gesshin stones but you could start with something less expensive if you wanted. I'd also recommend a diamond plate for flattening though if you wanted to save cash here you could always start with drywall screen on a piece of tile, glass or granite.

Congrats on the &#128298; it's quite a lot of blade for the $.


----------

